# Looking for 1-2 players



## Bruize (May 28, 2012)

Hi, I have a group that has been playing the Zeitgeist campaign by the folks here at EN World.  Unfortunately, 2 of our members (Father and son) had to bow out because of work and another member is currently deployed.

We play online using a virtual table top called Fantasy Grounds every Sunday at 6pm central time.  Our party currently consists of Dwarf Paladin, Human Wizard, and a Rogue.  We have an Obsidian Portal page with a running adventure log as well.  I do have 1 extra player license for the program that someone can use.

I'm looking for serious folks who want to join on a permanent basis and enjoy roleplaying as well as combat.  If you're interested, please email me at cursemonger@gmail.com.


----------



## aboyd (May 28, 2012)

Are you playing the 4th edition D&D version of Zeitgeist, or the Pathfinder version?

What time does each game typically end?

What level are you currently at?


----------



## Bruize (May 29, 2012)

We're playing the 4th edition version.

Games tend to run around 3 hours or so, ending between 9 and 10 pm.  It's usually enough time for an encounter and some good roleplay.

The team is just starting into 2nd level.

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum initially.  Thanks for moving it to the right place!


----------

